# sneaky sneaky sneaky!



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I am overwhelmed!
It is gonna cost me a lot of gas money to drive around and kick each and every one of you!

Thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1




pics will follow in a bit, still trying to gather my thoughts!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Blah, Blah, Blah, Blah, Blah. I think you may never be the same again. After shock for years to come.


BWHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

Mmmmmmuuuuuuuahahahahahahahaa!!!!!!!! Shuckins and now you!!!!!!!!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Somebody must have gotten something in the mail, I wonder what it was LOL


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

hahahahahaha


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

For some reason I think the destruction has just started! :sorry: :bounce:


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

Woo Hooo!! Let the carnage begin!! Too awsome!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

And since some of are slower than the rest..it wont just be today...LOL



Enjoy!



Shawn


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

cp478 said:


>


Looks like there's alot more to come...


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

That is great, well deserved


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Sooooo whadya get huh? :mrgreen:


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah I want to know what showed up.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

jadeg001 said:


> Looks like there's alot more to come...


I only see 9 boxes so it seems there should be about 20 more! :r


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Don't forget this might be a small post office and may not be able to handle all the carnage!!!
Their probably not used to this kind of mayhem.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mine definately didn't show, where is it!?!?!?


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I am sorry but it will be later for the pics of all the goods!
Fighting with my sons school right now. he was sick and now they won't take him back without confirmed tests from a doctor saying its not swine flu. i called the doctors office and they said they couldnt help without seeing him and that if it isnt flu don't come here or it will be flu.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

muck the mlu.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Boo on the swine flu!

Yay on the cigars! Hope you enjoy them Charlie!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

baddddmonkey said:


> Boo on the swine flu!
> 
> Yay on the cigars! Hope you enjoy them Charlie!


Thank you all!

p.s. more cowbell please!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i am not worthy!
gonna have to plan a web herf and smoke some together!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Hope the little guy is feeling better... 

Looks like you got TORE UP Charlie!!!

Nice work fellas!!!!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i wasn't meaning to take away from the thread. i just wanted you all to know why it was gonna take a while for more pics.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Man the mass bombing just keeps going on.

If this keeps up, I don't want to hear about the post office having to up their rates. Nice hit gentleman.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

cp478 said:


> i wasn't meaning to take away from the thread. i just wanted you all to know why it was gonna take a while for more pics.


No worries man, hopefully you can get that smoothed out! In the mean time, prepare for more destruction tomorrow!!!! :eyebrows:


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

wish i woulda known about this.......charlie just bombed my house.


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

:target::target::target:
TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:hurt:


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

madurolover said:


> For some reason I think the destruction has just started! :sorry: :bounce:


 It seems Donnie is very right!!!!!! Thats not even a third of the damage that is going to hit you. Better tell that lady at the postofficed to put on her hard helmet and safety goggles. What you got today my friend was just a LITTLE warning shot.

BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

So you got a little bomb? Did Ya?


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

wow charlie nice haul!!! That should keep you busy for awhile huh?


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice! I think I see mine there but tough to tell. If it is then my timing was "BANG" on! Enjoy Charlie.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

yes your timing is bang on eh!

Thank you all!


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't think I see mine. Looks like it was delivered today. Maybe it is, but if not there is more coming. Enjoy!!!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Lookin Good Charlie!!!!!!!! I may have to head north and help u smoke em. 

Don't forget this is just the beginning

:hurt:


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

Holy canoli's Charlie! You are still cruisin for waaaay more bruisin' !! Let the carnage continue!
This is toooooo fun!

Feelin the lovin' gang. You all are amazing.


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

damn thats a great hit, you never know whats the next day 'll bring, enjoy 'em


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Should see some more damage today! :mrgreen:


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

I see my smiley star paper in there =)


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Should see some more damage today! :mrgreen:


Yea, more than yesterday too!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Mine says they "Attempted Delivery" yesterday.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Mine says they "Attempted Delivery" yesterday.


The mail man saw all the packages and said "Oh hell no!" Then he left yours at the office.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

jadeg001 said:


> The mail man saw all the packages and said "Oh hell no!" Then he left yours at the office.


:r :r


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Mine says they "Attempted Delivery" yesterday.


 Thats odd being a PO Box. I'm sure he'll get it today.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Mine shows warning ....err, notice left today. :target:


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

:dude::dude::dude:

Mine says they were delivered today and that he has a notice in box. I bet those postal workers are like "WTF is going on here Charlie?? You got some kind of underground business going on here??" I would just look at them and say

*BOOM!*


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Charlie is being questioned right now...LOL:yell::dunno:



Hell mine says it just left Kansas late last night...this might be 3 days of damage..LOL





Shawn


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

You are correct Mr. Sutton. After talking with a few of the "bombers" I'm pretty sure there will be a few aftershocks tomorrow.

bwahahahahahahahahahah

BOOM
BOOM
BOOM


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Sugar Honey Iced Tea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





My post office must have a 8 a day limit or something!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you all so much!
I am really really overwhelmed!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Holy Crap Charlie!!!!!!! I am coming up there to smoke a few with ya


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Don't see mine yet but it is in Kentucky so you should have it tomorrow.

Seems like a nice selection so far, awesome job everyone.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

This makes my day...:targettarget:


Enjoy!





Shawn


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

AHA! I see my package with the Christmas Cheer arrived! :tu

Enjoy Charlie!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I almost had a heart attack!
There was a new lady working in the post office and i had no notice slip no packages no nothing.
I walked up to the window and asked her and she said no everything has been posted.
Then she looked at me and goes oh you must be the pipe tobacco guy! these are here and they smell like pipe tobacco, then she says BOOM!

did you guys call my post office or something? How did she know?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

cp478 said:


> My post office must have a 8 a day limit or something!


If that is the case then you should be on your guard up until at least Tuesday! :r


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Holy moley, i think i will be on guard the rest of my life!


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

cp478 said:


> Holy moley, i think i will be on guard the rest of my life!


eep:

AHAHAHAHA!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Way to go charlie, Enjoy all those cigars


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

Who sent cookies!? Brilliant!

Arghg, now I'm ... :hungry:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow that carnage is awesome! One of the few pipe/cigar bombs on here, btw nice package of Stonehaven!


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

cp478 said:


> Sugar Honey Iced Tea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Their mine are. Awesome!! Hope you enjoy, Charlie!!


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

*HOLY SCHNIKES Charlie! *That's one hellova lot of cigars already and still alot of arrivals to come. I sure hope you have humidor space. *NICE JOB Everyone!*


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn Charlie you are hated! I know how shaky your PO can be so it may be awhile before you have everything LOL. Hope you was surprised brother! 

Charlie won some cigars from me, and last weekend's NASCAR contest. He PMed me last night just to say hi, so I asked him if he picked up his prize yet that it should be at the PO? Well after telling me I shouldn't have sent him anything I finally get him convinced to go today. LOL I wish I could have seen his face!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

dj1340 said:


> Don't forget this might be a small post office and may not be able to handle all the carnage!!!
> Their probably not used to this kind of mayhem.


True statement!!! Haahaaahaahaahaahaa!!

*They had to wire Headquarters for more personel!!!ound:*

.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Hiyall!

Meet Landon!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/members/20392-lwleaver.html

I was foraging for some bomb making supplies and that's when I met Landon. 
When he found out what I was up to he jumped on board quicker than a .... Kamikaze "Flying Fish"!! Hahahahaaha!! ound:

I know! What a Guy! :clap2:

Anywho, I am thrilled to be a part of *"Landfill Productions Inc." *

He not only cut me a killer deal on his goodies but paid shipping *and *threw in more gars!!!!

As you can see, he is going to be *TROUBLE!!!!*:scared:

Here is part of the bomb;

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/want-sell-trade-wts/258141-23-cigar-sampler.html

If you haven't already, please join me in extending a fin of welcome to our good B.O.T.L. :biggrin1:arty: :beerchug:

.


----------



## lwleaver (Jul 24, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> Hiyall!
> 
> Meet Landon!
> 
> ...


Thank you Phil. I am thankful for the chance to spread a little mayhem with ya:target:

I never cease to be amazed at the kindness and brotherhood here. It was great to be a part of this mass bombing. Which I think in this case that is a gross understatement!!

I am proud to be a member of this awesome group. Oh, I think I finally understand what "No good deed goes unpunished" really means :beerchug:

Charlie, enjoy the smokes, brother!!:smoke2:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Ahahaha Charlie! I didn't know you were the one T-Dub was telling me about, but the other night talking with you I figured it must have been! Very deserving, indeed brother! Enjoy them smokes bro!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Got hit with 4 more today!
Pics will be up later!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

*'Humidor space available- Inquire within'. Couldnt happen to a nicer guy. Congtatulations!*


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Man Charlie I am suprised you are still breathing!!!!!!!!!!!! Pretty sure there is more to come though.


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Man my box did get crushed that is why the bubble wrap is there. Enjoy them Charlie.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

So THIS is the Charlie we were bombing, T? I had a feeling! What a deserving fellow insomniac BOTL indeed! Enjoy the fruits of your labor, my man!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

:heh: more to come still.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

:biggrin1: Enjoy them! Glad to see mine made it. Thanks for the pictures and I look forward to more come monday.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah glad to see mine made it as well!


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

Nothing today?


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Got these yesterday, just didn't have time to post them. Sorry!
Thank you all so much!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks like most of, if not all the bombs have landed.

So I am going to take this oppurtunity to say a few words.....

First to you Charlie,

I hope you enjoy each and every one of these smokes as much as we enjoyed sending them. You are a very deserving BOTL. You went out of your way to help me when you did not have to. And for that I will always be greatful to you.

To all the BOTL and SOTL who participated in this,

I will never be able to thankyou all enough for the help with this. It started with one PM to Donnie and bllomed from there. He contacted a some of his friends and the ball started rolling. I sent out a few PMs myself and before I knew it, people were contacting me saying they wanted to help. I expected to have around 10-15 ppl participate in this, turns out we had somewhere around the thirty mark (I lost count sorry). If there is anything I can do to help any of you let me know. Thanks so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Demasoni (Sep 17, 2009)

Man that is so awesome! What a great community.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

It's just beautiful!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Pheeeeew!
Two days with no bombs land!
I guess i can finally dig my way out and start to rebuild!

Thank you all so much, you will never know what this meant to me!


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

We want a group pic and final count of the carnage!!!!!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Ya Charlie...plus you still need practice posting pictures!!! lmao!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh yeah...
DC# 0306 3030 0000 8523 8025


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

madurolover said:


> Oh yeah...
> DC# 0306 3030 0000 8523 8025


:lever:

And you thought you were safe?


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Nice to see more headed that way!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

What the..........?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

cp478 said:


> What the..........?


Just figured I would get an early start and spread a little "Christmas Cheer '07" around. :mrgreen:


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Just figured I would get an early start and spread a little "Christmas Cheer '07" around. :mrgreen:


I smell more fresh baked cookies!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Why no Acid Cookie-Dough yet?!?!?! HMMMM??? I HOPE YOU'RE READING THIS MR. DREW! or spiced apple cider for the holidays!!!

Looks like you ain't out of the woods yet, Charlie!


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Why no Acid Cookie-Dough yet?!?!?! HMMMM??? I HOPE YOU'RE READING THIS MR. DREW! or spiced apple cider for the holidays!!!
> 
> Looks like you ain't out of the woods yet, Charlie!


How about some Oktoberfest Acids??? That would be awesome!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Oops, guess i came out of hiding too soon!


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Delicious! I'd say you are officially stocked up.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I would also like to say a thank you to teedles and shuckins.
teedles just sent me some beads to help in storage of these.
Shuckins just sent me some empty boxes for storage help.

And of course a huge thank you to you all!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

tru_rocknrolla said:


> How about some Oktoberfest Acids??? That would be awesome!


The Augusto Reyes Nativo actually tastes pretty hoppy to me. Hops and unbaked bread taste, it was definitely an interesting experience!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

The people on here are still as generous as ever, very cool.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

cp478 said:


> Pheeeeew!
> Two days with no bombs land!
> I guess i can finally dig my way out and start to rebuild!
> 
> Thank you all so much, you will never know what this meant to me!





cp478 said:


> Oops, guess i came out of hiding too soon!


Hahhahahahaa! Enjoy bud!


----------

